# 違う景色を見たっていい



## Sammo

Hello. 

Which of these two translations is better for the phrase in the subject for this thread?

1: _It's okay to see things differently._

or

2: _Maybe you'll see things differently._

Or are neither good and there is a better translation?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

_It's okay to see different things/views/scenes.
It's okay for you to choose a different* future.*_

Therefore, I think 2 is closer in meaning than 1.


----------



## Sammo

Does that mean you think "_Maybe you'll see things differently" _is a good translation?


----------



## Flaminius

In song lyrics 景色 is often vision, and I think this is how SLTD thought of rendering it into "future."  Perhaps we need more context to nail down what metaphor 景色 is in your text.


----------



## Sammo

Flaminius said:


> In song lyrics 景色 is often vision


 Right and a synonym for "vision" is "perception" which is why I went with "_see things differently_" rather than "_see a different view_"_.  _A later line says 変わる自分に出逢いたい


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

FTISLAND 16th Single「JUST DO IT」｜DISCOGRAPHY｜FTISLAND official website

JUST DO IT 歌詞 FTIsland ※ Mojim.com

Another problem is that the lyrics maker didn't seem to be a native Japanese speaker.
The lyrics were written in intermingled Japanese and English.
Yet, I think the meaning of the Japanese would be:
"You may choose a different course (in your life.)"
"You may choose a different future."

_*You may see different scenery. (You may see scenery differently.)*_


----------



## Sammo

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> Another problem is that the lyrics maker didn't seem to be a native Japanese speaker.


You're mistaken. The lyrics were written by a native Japanese music artist. In the second link you posted you'll see under 作詞 the name "Tarantula" (タランチュラ). That's this man: Tarantula初ソロアルバムにCradle、Micro、DJ SOULJAHら参加（動画あり）



> The lyrics were written in intermingled Japanese and English.



That's been commonplace in Japanese music for about the last half century if not more.

Really, though all of these links you posted were unnecessary as my question to you was: _Does that mean you think "Maybe you'll see things differently" is a good translation?_

And the reason I asked is because when you asked this:



> Therefore, I think 2 is closer in meaning than 1.



I didn't know if you were asking about your sentence number 2 or my sentence number 2.

I should have specified though that I wanted to know which was better "_It's okay to..._" or "_Maybe you'll..._"_ 


_


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Sammo said:


> You're mistaken. The lyrics were written by a native Japanese music artist. In the second link you posted you'll see under 作詞 the name "Tarantula" (タランチュラ). That's this man: Tarantula初ソロアルバムにCradle、Micro、DJ SOULJAHら参加（動画あり）


Thank you for the information.
In that case, we don't have to take into consideration that the Japanese lyrics can be created by a non-native Japanese speaker. However, in that case, you may have to think that the English parts were created by a non-native English speaker unless Tarantula is perfectly bilingual.


Sammo said:


> That's been commonplace in Japanese music for about the last half century if not more.
> 
> Really, though all of these links you posted were unnecessary as my question to you was: _Does that mean you think "Maybe you'll see things differently" is a good translation?_
> 
> And the reason I asked is because when you asked this:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know if you were asking about your sentence number 2 or my sentence number 2.


It is *YOUR* number 2 at #1.


Sammo said:


> I should have specified though that I wanted to know which was better "_It's okay to..._" or "_Maybe you'll..._"


In my humble opinion, "it's okay to" and "maybe you'll" mean the same thing after all, in the case of translation from a language to another. They are merely paraphrasing the same idea/concept.
I do care about the difference between "you will see things differently" and "you will see different things."
I think "you will see things differently" means "you will see the same things differently because your subjective vision has changed."
And in "you will see different things,"  the things are not the same, objectively.
If you think "see things differently" and "see different things" can mean the same thing, you can choose whichever.
This is a matter of philosophy, I think.
If you think the two are different, then you should choose "see different things" because the meaning of the lyrics is talking about "choosing another life."


Anyway, you should ask native English speakers or perfect bilinguists, so I will keep my mouth shut regarding your threads. Thanks!


----------



## Sammo

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> I do care about the difference between "you will see things differently" and "you will see different things."
> I think "you will see things differently" means "you will see the same things differently because your subjective vision has changed."
> And in "you will see different things," the things are not the same, objectively.



All right. So then do you think that this attempt is better: _It's okay to take a different view_



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> so I will keep my mouth shut regarding your threads.


 That's not necessary. I still welcome your contributions.   Your note here was helpful. I take all contributions into consideration and factor in what I find to be useful so it's not a problem if you aren't a "perfect bilinguist".


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Sammo said:


> So then do you think that this attempt is better: _It's okay to take a different view  ?_


Yes. If "it's okay to take a different view" can mean "it's okay for you to take a different life" figuratively in the English language, I think it's better.


----------

